# Best websites to browse when bored......



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

So you've got a 15 minutes to kill, you can't leave the PC ,what sites do you peruse................?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

Lisa,

The FHM webiste has a list of 5, 10minute, 1 hour and all day time wasting websites. Some are not suitable for work but they are claerly labelled.

There is a rather amusing peanut flicking game involving some form of chipmunk I found amusing.

Have fun,
Stteve


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It all depends on what you want to see and do.

Do you went to see the news, see something educative, play a silly game or see something funny?

What about the TT forum then? :


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

www.theonion.com

Some poor and/or American in-jokes, but 90% very very funny


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

This might be the weirdest I've seen for a while.
http://www.beerknurd.com


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Or there's www.bored.com


----------



## bluettone (Feb 26, 2003)

In a similar vein to 'The Onion' mentioned above, try

www.thebrainstrust.co.uk

More UK focussed.

Very funny.

Marco


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Try http://www.vomitus.com/

Sort of arty. Safe but un-PC.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

http://www.popbitch.com for the latest useless insider gossip, monstrous libels and savage bitching. Click on messageboard link.

http://www.snopes.com for a huge database of urban myths and hoaxes.

And http://www.bfro.net for updates on bigfoot sightings across America. No end of fun Â 

Mark


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

www.fifteenminutesspare.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

www.bashthemonkey.com

        

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You could go to fhm.com and click on their 100 top games.

i'm addicted to iSketch (an online version of pictionary) and normally go on there as Tony Hart. Â ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell

you are responsible for me not being 100% productive today.....

that isketch is awesome


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It is somewhat genius


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Great ! I enjoyed that too! Great fun and a brilliant waste of time. Â ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

www.liquidgeneration.com


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

There's nowt better than:

http://www.kontraband.com

especially the TV ads section. Some of these would stop me channel hopping!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

http://www.miniclip.com

Loads of quirky little games to play ;D


----------

